# Elves "coming of age."



## Galdor (Sep 25, 2002)

*Elves "comming of age."*

I was thinking, when is an Elf considered a "man"? For a hobbit it's 33 and for a man it's 18. So at what age is an Elf a adult? And while were at it, when is a Dwarf an adult? Any ideas?


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Sep 27, 2002)

I was wondering that too...
In fact...How DO elves age?

Obviously they never die...but they don't keep growing older or they'd just get nasty looking and who wants to live forever in the body of an 80 year old!

Elrond looked much older than say, Galadriel...even though she's older than he is...

And elves can't be born grown up so they have to do SOME growing...

Are elves even born in the normal way?

HELP!!!!


----------



## gate7ole (Sep 27, 2002)

Actually this question has been raised many times at this forum.
The elves are considered mature at the age of 50. For more information, check other related threads. There is much info for the subject. These threads have titles like "Elves Aging", "How do elves grow" e.t.c


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Sep 27, 2002)

Alright, Mr. Smarty how many licks does it take to get to the Tootsie-Roll center of a Tootsie-Pop?


----------



## Aragorn12345 (Sep 28, 2002)

I don't know but ask Arwen she'll know


----------



## Anira the Elf (Oct 8, 2002)

if u read the sil. it should tell u somewhere in it. i think it's eather 200 or 500. im not sure.


----------



## kohaku (Oct 9, 2002)

the sil tells you how many licks it takes to get to the center of a tootsie pop?


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 9, 2002)

Mr. Owl said it was three...

Now who will YOU believe, huh? The SILLY-marillion, or Mr. Owl? I know who I'm going with!


----------

